# Michael Pachter: "PC-Gamer sind eingebildete Idioten und wie Rassisten"



## MichaelBonke (22. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Michael Pachter: "PC-Gamer sind eingebildete Idioten und wie Rassisten"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Michael Pachter: "PC-Gamer sind eingebildete Idioten und wie Rassisten"


----------



## Sayaka (22. September 2016)

Da gebe ich Pachter recht. Ich bin PCGamer und halte mir nebenbei eine Konsole so zum Spaß als Hausknecht.


----------



## ShadowDoom (22. September 2016)

Zu welcher "Gattung" gehöre ich dann? Habe mir im Juni einen neuen Gaming Rechner zusammen gebaut und mir vor kurzem die PS4 Pro vorbestellt.


----------



## Svatlas (22. September 2016)

Mal gespannt wie lange derTyp noch einen Job hat, mit dieser Aussage. Alles was der mit seiner Glaskugel vorher sagt, kann man mit jedem gesunden Menschenverstand selber erahnen. 

"Herr Pachter ist selber ein eingebildeter Idiot, der grundsätzlich davon ausgeht, dass er alles besser macht als die anderen vielleicht können."


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2016)

Die einzigen Idioten sind Leute, die so einen Typen für voll nehmen


----------



## WeeFilly (22. September 2016)

"Dabei sei die PS4 Pro sogar eine geradezu "logische Wahl", insbesondere für Low-End-Gamer, wozu eben auch eine gewisse Anzahl von PC-Usern zählen würde."

Er muss es ja wissen, er ist ja schließlich kein eingebildeter Idiot...


----------



## Sayaka (22. September 2016)

Man merkt es einfach wenn man auf einem ordentlichen gaming Rechner AAA Titel spielt und dann mal wieder etwas auf der Konsole zockt. Besonders bei der Auflösung und Kantenglättung kommt mir das Heulen, aber wie soll auch eine Konsole, die so viel Kostet wie meine Grafikkarte alleine, diese Qualität schaffen.
Ein Arsch bin ich dann aber schon gerne den Leuten gegenüber die nur auf Konsolen zocken und glauben es ist das Gelbe vom Ei. Ich liebe einfach diese Diskussionen in denen sich Konsoleros versuchen zu verteidigen. Ich habe schon immer auch auf der Playstation gespielt, aber am PC bekommt man einfach die beste Qualität.


----------



## WeeFilly (22. September 2016)

Sayaka schrieb:


> Man merkt es einfach wenn man auf einem ordentlichen gaming Rechner AAA Titel spielt und dann mal wieder etwas auf der Konsole zockt. Besonders bei der Auflösung und Kantenglättung kommt mir das Heulen, aber wie soll auch eine Konsole, die so viel Kostet wie meine Grafikkarte alleine, diese Qualität schaffen.



Besonders merkt man es wenn man auf einem ordentlichen Gaming Rechner (oder auch einem "Low-End Modell") surfen, arbeiten, Daten verwalten möchte... Da kann die PS4 (oder jede Konsole) noch so leistungsfähig sein, sie wird immer riesige Nachteile dem PC gegenüber haben.
Wenn dann jetzt der "Low-End-Gamer" die Wahl zwischen entweder PC oder PS hat, ist der PC die logische Wahl.


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2016)

> Dabei sei die PS4 Pro sogar eine geradezu "logische Wahl",


Aha. Ich habe inzwischen seit Jahrzehnten hunderte Spiele im PC Format. Wenn ich beim PC bleibe, kann ich alle diese jederzeit weiterspielen. Wechsle ich zu einer Konsole, habe ich erstmal gar nix und muß meine Spiele Sammlung wieder bei null anfangen. PCs kann man jederzeit aufrüsten und sich so durch höhere Spiele Einstellungen selbst eine "Remaster" Version einstellen anstatt für das selbe Spiel nochmal zahlen zu müssen. Bei PC Spielen gibt es auch keinerlei Generations Beschränkung bei der Spiele Kompatibilität. PCs sind deutlich vielseitiger als Konsolen. Letztendlich ist eine Konsole nur ein beschränkter zusammengedampfter PC.

Warum sollte ich mir also eine Konsole kaufen? Welche Vorteile hätte ich davon, die ich mit meiner Spielesammlung auf dem PC nicht hätte?


----------



## Sayaka (22. September 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Besonders merkt man es wenn man auf einem ordentlichen Gaming Rechner (oder auch einem "Low-End Modell") surfen, arbeiten, Daten verwalten möchte... Da kann die PS4 (oder jede Konsole) noch so leistungsfähig sein, sie wird immer riesige Nachteile dem PC gegenüber haben.
> Wenn dann jetzt der "Low-End-Gamer" die Wahl zwischen entweder PC oder PS hat, ist der PC die logische Wahl.



Bevor ich mir einen Low-End-Gaming Rechner zulege würde ich mir eher eine Konsole und einen Laptop zum arbeiten kaufen.


----------



## stawacz (22. September 2016)

wie is das eigentlich,wenn ich mein ganzes leben nur audi fahre?bin ich dann ein fahrzeugrassist?


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> wie is das eigentlich,wenn ich mein ganzes leben nur audi fahre?bin ich dann ein fahrzeugrassist?



Eigentlich nicht. Ein Fahrzeugrassist bist Du erst, wenn Du nie mit einem anderen Fahrzeug fährst als dem Auto. Also kein Fahrrad, kein Zug, kein Flugzeug, kein Schiff... 

Daher bist Du lediglich ein Markenrassist.


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2016)

bezogen auf manche (möchtegern-) hardcore-pc-user hat er zweifelsfrei recht.
die fassen eine konsole mit der kneifzange nicht an, nur weil es eine konsole ist. 
was aber natürlich auch ihr gutes recht ist. nervig ist ja nur das ganze überlegenheitsgetue, das leider auch hier so mancher an den tag legt.
es geht nur um spiele, nicht vergessen. 

die ps4 pro ist für neueinsteiger ein durchaus gutes angebot zu diesem preis, das seh ich ebenfalls so.
das bedeutet ja nicht, dass man auf den pc ansonsten verzichten muss. es hat doch eh jeder (mindestens) einen daheim, nur eben nicht unbedingt einen gaming-tauglichen.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> wie is das eigentlich,wenn ich mein ganzes leben nur audi fahre?bin ich dann ein fahrzeugrassist?



Ich denke, er bezieht sich dabei vor allem auf diejenigen, die sich als "Herrenrasse" bezeichnen - DAS ist natürlich Rassismus in Reinform.

Wie dem auch sei, Pachter weiß halt, wie er die PR-Trommel schlagen muss.


----------



## nevermind85 (22. September 2016)

"Michael Pachter ist der wohl bekannteste Analyst im Bereich Computer- und Videospiele. "

Ihr habt anal gesagt!!!11
Mal ehrlich: Der Typ und seine Aussagen sind so überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Warum wird so einem Clown auch noch eine Plattform zum polarisieren gegeben?




Svatlas schrieb:


> Mal gespannt wie lange derTyp noch einen Job hat, mit dieser Aussage. Alles was der mit seiner Glaskugel vorher sagt, kann man mit jedem gesunden Menschenverstand selber erahnen.



Wohl noch etwas länger, leider. Aber der Typ gibt das, was Du mit gesundem Menschenverstand erahnst, an Personen weiter, die sich in der Szene so gar nicht auskennen, sprich: Investoren. Und die sind auf solche Geier wie Pachter angewiesen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2016)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine gebrauchte PS3 geholt und mich mit einigen Titeln eingedeckt. So völlig überflüssig oder gar ein Fehlkauf war sie für mich dank der "Metal Gear Solid Legacy Collection" nicht, aber abgesehen davon ist sie bei mir über größere Zeit doch zum Staubfänger verkommen. Sie bietet mir einfach nicht die technischen Vorzüge die mein Heimrechner leistet. Performance und Grafiktuning sind mir da doch recht wichtig.

Darum wird die PS3 mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit meine letzte Konsole gewesen sein, die aktuelle Generation (PS4, XBONE, ...) juckt mich nicht, genauso wenig das was vielleicht noch in Zukunft kommen möge.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, Pachter weiß halt, wie er die PR-Trommel schlagen muss.



eben.
trommeln gehört zum geschäft. sonst beschweren sich doch alle immer über  glattgebügelte, politisch-korrekte aussagen von anzugträgern. das kann man pachter ja nun weissgott nicht vorwerfen. der mann ist nicht bescheuert und natürlich hält er pc-user nicht im eigentlichen sinne für "rassisten", sollte ja jedem klar sein. ob man seine meinung nun teilt, ist ein anderes thema.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. September 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eben.
> trommeln gehört zum geschäft. sonst beschweren sich doch alle immer über  glattgebügelte, politisch-korrekte aussagen von anzugträgern. das kann man pachter ja nun weissgott nicht vorwerfen.



Stellt euch alle einfach mal die Frage, wie viele weitere Finanzanalysten, die sich speziell mit dem Thema Gaming auseinandersetzen, ihr namentlich kennt. 

Ich glaube, ich brauche keine Glaskugel, um vorherzusagen, dass die Antwort "Null" lauten dürfte. 

Pachter haut doch seit Jahren immer wieder solche launigen Sprüche raus, weil er genau weiß, dass er dadurch eine riesige "media coverage" erhält. Und dadurch setzt sich der Name, bzw. die "Marke" Michael Pachter, in den Köpfen der Leute fest - auch und v. a. bei denjenigen, die für ihn selbst wichtig sind, nämlich potenzielle Kunden.


----------



## Oelf (22. September 2016)

vielleicht geht es nicht nur um Leistung sondern auch um Spiele und die damit verbundenen, geeigneteren Eingabegeräte oder deren Vielseitigkeit die mir so eine Kiste nicht bietet.
für die 5 Spiele die ich mag hab ich mir aber gern eine Xbox One gekauft.


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eben.
> trommeln gehört zum geschäft. sonst beschweren sich doch alle immer über  glattgebügelte, politisch-korrekte aussagen von anzugträgern. das kann man pachter ja nun weissgott nicht vorwerfen. der mann ist nicht bescheuert und natürlich hält er pc-user nicht im eigentlichen sinne für "rassisten", sollte ja jedem klar sein. ob man seine meinung nun teilt, ist ein anderes thema.



Nichts gegen politische Unkorrektheit - erst sie gibt dem Leben die richtige Würze  Aber man kann auch eleganter provozieren - eine Idioten- und Rassisten-Provokation ist es für mich in diesem Kontext nicht (elegant). Da hätte er PC-User doch z.B. als Autisten beschimpfen können, das wäre eine elegante, politisch unkorrekte Provokation gewesen!


----------



## Orzhov (22. September 2016)

Da hat er leider recht. So wie sich auch hier einige Leute aufführen würde ich mich gerne weigern sie zu kennen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (22. September 2016)

Es gibt nix Blöderes als Religions-, äh, Plattformkriege. Ich hasse Apple, freue mich aber, wenn mein Nachbar mit seinem Teil glücklich ist. Ich trinke Kaffee ohne Zucker mit Milch, meine Liebste trinkt ihren mit Zucker ohne Milch -- wo ist das verdammte Problem?

Es macht aber schon Spaß, die "Herrenrasse" (sie nennt sich ja selber so) etwas aufzuziehen. Tausende von Euros für Hardware rausblasen, dann aber bei einem Preis von 20 Euro für ein Spiel "erstmal noch auf einen Sale warten", da könnte ich mich jedesmal beömmeln ...


----------



## huenni87 (22. September 2016)

Irgendwo stimmt es schon was er sagt. Natürlich etwas krass ausgedrückt aber er will halt provozieren. Dennoch gibt es hier und auch bei den Hardware Kollegen Leute die bei dem Thema PC oder Konsole ihre gute Kinderstube vergessen und alle Konsolenspieler runter putzen. Ja auch Menschen die wirklich glauben sie gehören dadurch einer "Master Race" an. 

Ich habe die PS4 neben meinem PC und damit fahre ich sehr gut. Der Mainstream der nur Bock auf Spiele hat will sich aber über Hardwareanforderungen und Grafikeinstellungen keine Gedanken machen. Konsole an und los gehts (nach 50GB Day One Patch ). Die nötige Vielseitigkeit die hier genannt wurde erreichen viele nur noch durch Laptops oder gar Tablets. Den meisten reicht das. Ich kenne zumindest niemanden der sich extra einen Schreibtisch in die Bude stellt und nen sperrigen Desktop daran betreibt um im Netz zu surfen oder mal Word zu quälen. Daher finde ich diese Low End Gaming PC noch eher unnötig als es eine Konsole wäre.

Ich finde dieses eine Bild so passend, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei vielen PC Gamern ist das mittlerweile wirklich schlimm geworden. Anstatt sich an guten Spielen zu erfreuen wird nach matschigen Texturen und schlechtem AA gesucht. Wenn die FPS mal unter 60 rutschen kriegt man gleich Augenkrebs und es ist unspielbar. 

Wenn ich da an früher denke. GTA3 habe ich auf einem alten Laptop gezockt. Hatte vielleicht 10-20fps. War trotzdem lustig. Oder Flight Simulator. Wenn man da mit 15fps landen konnte war das schon echt gut und voll flüssig.


----------



## LastChapter (22. September 2016)

Meine Konsole ist schwarz und muss meinen Befehlen gehorchen...was sagt das über mich als Mensch aus!? Bin ich ein Master oder nicht ... oh Gott ich bin so durcheinander! D:


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. September 2016)

Also erst einmal: ja wir PC-Gamer sind eingebildet und zwar zurecht. Andererseits: viele von uns lassen sich durchaus dazu herab, eine Konsole ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen. Kinder und Haustiere wollen ja schließlich auch mal spielen


----------



## Zybba (22. September 2016)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Mal gespannt wie lange derTyp noch einen Job hat, mit dieser Aussage. Alles was der mit seiner Glaskugel vorher sagt, kann man mit jedem gesunden Menschenverstand selber erahnen.


Der labert doch schon seit 10 Jahren Scheiße.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich denke, er bezieht sich dabei vor allem auf diejenigen, die sich als "Herrenrasse" bezeichnen - DAS ist natürlich Rassismus in Reinform.


Ist klar... :I



Orzhov schrieb:


> Da hat er leider recht. So wie sich auch hier einige Leute aufführen würde ich mich gerne weigern sie zu kennen.


Nehmt euch alle mal ein Beispiel an Orzhov und benehmt euch ordentlich!


----------



## DerBloP (22. September 2016)

"Beim Blick auf die Ergebnisse der von Valve Software regelmäßig durchgeführten Steam-Hard- & Softwareumfrage scheint Pachter zumindest in diesem Punkt auch gar nicht falsch zu liegen. So verfügt beispielsweise knapp die Hälfte aller Steam-User nach wie vor über einen Hauptprozessor mit zwei oder gar nur einem einzigen Kern. Für moderne Titel ist das in aller Regel kaum mehr ausreichend."

Also, ich, und ich denke nicht wenige Menschen machen den Test bei Steam garnicht mehr mit, in der Hoffnung dass Spiele auf betutger Hardware optimiert werden und ich mit mit meinem High End System auch High End Leistung bekomme.
Wenn jeder mit seinem High End System dort mitmachen würde, könnte es mal schnell wieder in die richtung der unoptimierten Ports gehen...

Ich weiß ich bin ein Master, dass muß aber niemand anderes wissen... 


BTW: Die PS4 Pro könnte evtl ende nächsten Jahres mit nem guten Bundle ( evtl 3 Spiele) auch einzug in meinem Wohnzimmer. 
Wenn MS es wahr macht und alle Xbox Spiele auch auf dem Rechner kommen, dann wäre ich ja gut bedient, was Exclusiv Titel angeht...

Endlich LoU, RDR, Uncharted, Horizon, Days Gone usw zocken ...


----------



## martinsan (22. September 2016)

Michael who .... ???! 

Man könnte, wenn man ein Schelm wäre, die bösartige Unterstellung wagen, dass der Michael von Sony Tandiemen erhält... "Telefon klingelt"  "Michael, kotz mal über die PC'er ab, die wollen einfach unsere PS4 DLC nicht vorbestellen"


----------



## Desotho (22. September 2016)

Genau, alle PC-Spieler. Ohne Ausnahme


----------



## Seegurkensalat (22. September 2016)

Eigentlich finde ich das Bashing von PC Spielern gegen Konsolenspieler wesentlich harmloser als das Gebashe der blauen und grünen Krabbelgruppe untereinenander. Das wird für jeden Pixel ein Fass aufgemacht und tagelang diskutiert.


----------



## boarf (22. September 2016)

Wenn man sich in dem ein oder anderem Forum oder Communitiy rumtreibt, fallen einen schon die Sprüche der "arroganten PC-Masterrace Faschisten" auf. Denke auch, dass er genau diese Damen und Herren meint.  Ich selber habe PC, PS4, eine 3DS und eww sogar einen Mac  Na gut, der Mac ist inzwischen mit Windows "verunstaltet". Doch mein iPhone ist original.Einige Spiele spiele ich eben lieber an einer Konsole. Wie zum Beispiel Metal Gear Solid. Manchmal verstehe ich jedoch auch den Unmut dieser Typen: Eine schlechte Konsolenportierung ist einfach zum Kotzen!


----------



## Svatlas (22. September 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Pachter haut doch seit Jahren immer wieder solche launigen Sprüche raus, weil er genau weiß, dass er dadurch eine riesige "media coverage" erhält. Und dadurch setzt sich der Name, bzw. die "Marke" Michael Pachter, in den Köpfen der Leute fest - auch und v. a. bei denjenigen, die für ihn selbst wichtig sind, nämlich potenzielle Kunden.



Aber andere als Rassisten oder Idioten zu bezeichnen, da ist er eindeutig zuweit gegangen. Evtl. bekommt er ja einen Job im RTL Nachmittags-TV. Da wäre er zur Zeit am besten aufgehoben


----------



## Spiritogre (22. September 2016)

boarf schrieb:


> Wenn man sich in dem ein oder anderem Forum oder Communitiy rumtreibt, fallen einen schon die Sprüche der "arroganten PC-Masterrace Faschisten" auf. Denke auch, dass er genau diese Damen und Herren meint.



Das kommt daher, dass reine Konsoleros, die sich keinen Gaming PC leisten können aber trotzdem engagierte Zocker sind, neidisch auf die PC- und Multiplattformspieler herüberschielen. Da kommen dann oftmals lustige Diskussionen zustande. 
Ein harmloser Kommentar wie "auf dem PC sieht das aber viel besser aus", reicht dann in der Regel, um die Rein-Konsoleros zum Platzen zu bringen. Mit PC-Masterrace hat das übrigens zunächst recht wenig zu tun, dabei geht es ja rein um Fakten... ^^


----------



## boarf (22. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das kommt daher, dass reine Konsoleros, die sich keinen Gaming PC leisten können aber trotzdem engagierte Zocker sind, neidisch auf die PC- und Multiplattformspieler herüberschielen. Da kommen dann oftmals lustige Diskussionen zustande.



Die lese ich auch gerne. Es ist aber auch umgekehrt, wenn man sich unsere Piraten anguckt ^^ Geld wächst leider nicht auf Bäumen xD Als Jugendlicher hatte ich, obwohl es das schon gab, nicht mal einen Internetzugang. Da bezog ich meine Spiele meist von einer günstigen Spielezeitschrift.. Gut, dass das vorbei ist!


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2016)

Darrag schrieb:


> hoffentlich wird diese assel in den usa für seine dummen, kindlichen aussagen verklagt!!!


Wer im Glashaus sitzt....
[emoji14]


----------



## Odin333 (22. September 2016)

Leute, Leute, Leute, Leute, LEUTE!!!

Beruhigt euch!
Ihr verhaltet euch ja wie Idioten und Rassisten!


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2016)

In der USA/Asien waren Konsolen verbreiteter als PCs daher kommen solche Aussagen meist auch von dort  - Jedenfalls laut den englischen Berichten was ich so las über den erfolg der xbox in der usa und den erfolg der playstation in Asien
Black Friday und andere Sales machten die Konsolen und TV in USA billiger.


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Leute, Leute, Leute, Leute, LEUTE!!!
> 
> Beruhigt euch!
> Ihr verhaltet euch ja wie Idioten und Rassisten!



Hey, was soll das?!!?! Hab doch gerade erst das Popcorn hervorgeholt!!!


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Leute, Leute, Leute, Leute, LEUTE!!!
> 
> Beruhigt euch!
> Ihr verhaltet euch ja wie Idioten und Rassisten!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weenschen (22. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das kommt daher, dass reine Konsoleros, die sich keinen Gaming PC leisten können aber trotzdem engagierte Zocker sind, neidisch auf die PC- und Multiplattformspieler herüberschielen.



Welcher Gamer kann sich den bitte keinen PC leisten. Wir reden hier nicht von Eigentumswohnungen. Die meisten Konsolen Spieler haben gar kein Interesse an einem PC zu spielen oder haben ohnehin beides. Für viele Leute ist der PC auch ein Arbeitsgerät. Neidisch auf einen PC - so ein Quatsch. Wo hast Du das denn her?


----------



## derkielerfish (22. September 2016)

Ich finde es eine Frechheit sorry aber wir sind keine Rassisten und keine Idioten.  Wenn er ein Fanboy ist ok aber jeder muss selber entscheiden was er Spielt. Wir sind Gamer und keine Monster was soll das.


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2016)

weenschen schrieb:


> Welcher Gamer kann sich den bitte keinen PC leisten. Wir reden hier nicht von Eigentumswohnungen. Die meisten Konsolen Spieler haben gar kein Interesse an einem PC zu spielen oder haben ohnehin beides. Für viele Leute ist der PC auch ein Arbeitsgerät. Neidisch auf einen PC - so ein Quatsch. Wo hast Du das denn her?


Es gibt viele, due sich keinen PC leisten wollen um zu spielen.
Konsolen sind halt praktuscheund man muss sich nicht mit all den technieschen Dtails befassen.
Das hat tatsächlich wenig mit "sich leisten können" zu tun.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2016)

Wobei es bei der Playstation und Xbox auch nicht mehr so einfach ist wie damals in der Blütezeit der Konsolen wo man Modul / CD reinpackte und spielte ^^


----------



## huenni87 (22. September 2016)

Dennoch ist es leichter als am PC. Dank Steam und co. sind Updates und Installationen am PC ja auch schon deutlich leichter. Dennoch erfordert ein PC auf Dauer mehr Aufmerksamkeit.

Die Konsolen brauchen auch Updates und Spiele müssen installiert werden. Das geht aber alles automatisch. Und wenn ein Spiel mal nicht läuft braucht man das Problem nicht am eigenen Rechner zu suchen sondern lehnt sich zurück und wartet halt eine Woche bis ein Patch kommt. (als Bsp.) Das System braucht auf Dauer keine Wartung. Das ist nach wie vor einer der größten Vorteile denke ich.


----------



## alu355 (22. September 2016)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es leichter als am PC. Dank Steam und co. sind Updates und Installationen am PC ja auch schon deutlich leichter. Dennoch erfordert ein PC auf Dauer mehr Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> Die Konsolen brauchen auch Updates und Spiele müssen installiert werden. Das geht aber alles automatisch. Und wenn ein Spiel mal nicht läuft braucht man das Problem nicht am eigenen Rechner zu suchen sondern lehnt sich zurück und wartet halt eine Woche bis ein Patch kommt. (als Bsp.) Das System braucht auf Dauer keine Wartung. Das ist nach wie vor einer der größten Vorteile denke ich.



Eigentlich wollte ich es mir nach dem ersten Beitrag verkneifen eine cholerische Antwort zu geben, aber du haust halt nur so Steilvorlagen raus.
Seid Steam wird mit zwei Klicks das betreffende Spiel installiert und die Patches komemn automatisch ob man will oder nicht.
Ja wenn ein Spiel auf dem Rechner nicht läuft - einfach zurücklehnen und warten bis die nächsten Patches draußen sind, man hat ja wie bei den Konsolen Zeit.
Welche Wartungen müßen bei einem Rechenknecht erfolgen? 
Ölfilter austauschen oder Zahnriemenwechsel? 
Soll das ein Witz sein?
Nach dem Powerknopf, Spielesymbol auf dem Desktop anklicken das wars.
Heutzutage sind es halt drei Schritte, weil noch Steam als Mittelsmann hinzugekommen ist.
Ja sowas bringt einem schon zum Schwitzen, ist ja reichlich kompliziert.



huenni87 schrieb:


> Irgendwo stimmt es schon was er sagt. Natürlich etwas krass ausgedrückt aber er will halt provozieren. Dennoch gibt es hier und auch bei den Hardware Kollegen Leute die bei dem Thema PC oder Konsole ihre gute Kinderstube vergessen und alle Konsolenspieler runter putzen. Ja auch Menschen die wirklich glauben sie gehören dadurch einer "Master Race" an.
> 
> Ich habe die PS4 neben meinem PC und damit fahre ich sehr gut. Der Mainstream der nur Bock auf Spiele hat will sich aber über Hardwareanforderungen und Grafikeinstellungen keine Gedanken machen. Konsole an und los gehts (nach 50GB Day One Patch ). Die nötige Vielseitigkeit die hier genannt wurde erreichen viele nur noch durch Laptops oder gar Tablets. Den meisten reicht das. Ich kenne zumindest niemanden der sich extra einen Schreibtisch in die Bude stellt und nen sperrigen Desktop daran betreibt um im Netz zu surfen oder mal Word zu quälen. Daher finde ich diese Low End Gaming PC noch eher unnötig als es eine Konsole wäre.
> 
> ...



Bei dir lese ich nur "mimimi Pcler pöhse" und nein, deine Ausrede mit "ich habe doch beides, ich bin gut" ist genauso ne Ausrede wie "ich bin kein Nazi aber die Nig...".
Vielseitigkeit? 
Welche Vielseitigeit soll eine Konsole denn haben?
Gegenüber einem reinen Spielerechner wirst du mit einer Konsole immer den Kürzeren ziehen, das ist halt nun mal so. (Und nur grafisch eine Sache des Preises)
Ich habe schon vor ner Dekade im Wohnzimmer mit meinem Rechner auf dem Sofa, per Beamer gezockt und die Schritte sind auch nur einer mehr gegenüber einer Konsole.
Wer mit Gamepad zocken will kann das auch, Metalslug kommt bei mir ohne Gamepad gar nicht in Frage.
Soviel zu der einzigen Vielseitigkeit bzw. Bequemlichkeit der Konsolen, aber dieser Mythos wird noch in den nächsten zehn Jahren weiter herumgeistern.

Du kennst niemanden der das so macht, natürlich ist das dann die Regel.
Fakt ist (ja Fakt, wenns sein muß zieh ich die Statistik raus, aber ich hab keinen Bock jedesmal meine Zeit mit Links raussuchen zu verschwenden, weils eh nicht gelesen wird), daß ein Gutteil nur einen Bürorechner ihr eigen nennen und mit dem dann eben daddeln.
Ja, das ist so ein Ding das einen Schreibtisch braucht und mit dem man im Netz surfen kann und mal Word auch quält.
Sowas brauchen manche zum Arbeiten, aber der Unterschied ist ja TOTAL vernachlässigbar.
Wenn jemand also so genügsam oder geizig  ist und mit einem Bürohobel seine Casual oder Indiegames spielt - wie kommst du da eigentlich auf die Idee, daß sich so jemand für 400 Öcken eine Konsole holen wird?
Wird er nicht. (Bessere Analyse als Pachter allemal).
Scheinst ja trotz deiner Konsole nicht oft in Konsolen bezogenen Foren unterwegs zu sein - wenn sie sich nicht gerade untereinander die Köpfe einschlagen wer doch so viel geiler ist, sobald PC in irgendeiner Form erwähnt wird, ist es als ob man Blut in ein Becken voller Haie geschüttet hätte.
Im selben Atemzug dann auch noch so ein typisches vollkommen verallgemeinerndes Bild posten und sich in der eigenen Selbstgerechtigkeit suhlen, heuchlerischer gehts echt bald nimmer mehr.
Das der Begriff PC Masterrace in abschätzender Weise "erfunden" worden ist, von Konsoleros begeistert aufgegriffen wurde und dann später die PCler es einfach dann als eine Art Auszeichnung übernommen haben, das ist die Kirsche auf dem Sahnekuchen.

Ich spiele zur Zeit Jagged Alliance, das war (und ist aus einer subjektiven Sicht immer noch) ein tolles Spiel, aber von neuen Spielen mit heutiger Technik erwarte ich etwas mehr.
Wieso wäscht du nicht einfach in Zukunft deine Wäsche von Hand und im Zuber?
Ich finde bestimmt noch eine Oma die dir sentimental erzählen wird wie toll das doch war.


----------



## huenni87 (22. September 2016)

Ok. Ich habe gerade herzlich gelacht. Danke dafür. 

Zum Zitat meines ersten Beitrages: Du hast es anscheinend nicht verstanden. Ist nicht schlimm kann passieren. Lese ihn dir nochmal durch wenn du nicht gerade auf 180 bist weil dich jemand ein Rassist genannt hat.

Die Antwort auf meinen zweiten Beitrag kann ich ähnlich werten. Nichts kapiert. Ich bezog mich nicht nur aufs zocken. 

Ich rechne es dir hoch an das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast so einen langen Text zu schreiben um mir zu Antworten. Auf die Diskussion gehe ich dennoch nicht ein, da ich fürchte das bringt bei dir nichts. Du scheinst gerade sehr aufgewühlt zu sein.

Daher noch einen schönen Tag. Trink einen Tee und beruhige dich wieder. 

Grüße von meinem Schreibtisch. (An dem ich eigentlich gerade arbeiten sollte) Oje


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2016)

*popcornmampf*

Mehr davon! Gebt's Euch!!


----------



## Soulja110 (22. September 2016)

Naja wer Games wie Bloodborne, Uncharted usw nicht zockt einfach nur aus dummen Vorurteilen heraus, ist definitiv ein Idiot. Aber man kann ja davon ausgehen, dass vielen einfach ein System reicht oder nicht das Geld haben für alle Systeme, mit dem Kauf einer Konsole ist es ja nicht getan.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. September 2016)

weenschen schrieb:


> Welcher Gamer kann sich den bitte keinen PC leisten. Wir reden hier nicht von Eigentumswohnungen. Die meisten Konsolen Spieler haben gar kein Interesse an einem PC zu spielen oder haben ohnehin beides. Für viele Leute ist der PC auch ein Arbeitsgerät. Neidisch auf einen PC - so ein Quatsch. Wo hast Du das denn her?


Zusammenhänge zu verstehen ist nicht so deine Stärke, oder?

Kinder- und Jugendliche haben z.B. oft nicht das Geld. Und, für viele ist Spielen nur ein Hobby für zwischendurch mal, sie sind nicht bereit da viel zu investieren. Der Durchschnitt der verkauften Spiele auf Konsole liegt immer so bei ca. zehn Games rum. Ich selbst kenne sehr viele Leute, die nur ein bis drei Spiele haben und zocken, die sich z.B. jedes Jahr nur das neue Fifa oder Call of Duty kaufen und sonst nichts weiter. Für die lohnt sich der PC dann schlicht auch nicht.



Soulja110 schrieb:


> Naja wer Games wie Bloodborne, Uncharted usw  nicht zockt einfach nur aus dummen Vorurteilen heraus, ist definitiv ein  Idiot. Aber man kann ja davon ausgehen, dass vielen einfach ein System  reicht oder nicht das Geld haben für alle Systeme, mit dem Kauf einer  Konsole ist es ja nicht getan.


Och, ich kenne sehr viele PC Zocker, die diese Spiele gerne hätten. Nur kaufen die sich deswegen eben nicht extra eine Konsole. Weil sie a) Alternativen haben und b) sich für sie die Auslage ihrer Meinung nach nicht lohnt.

Nicht jeder ist so verrückt wie ich und kauft sich für 250 Euro eine Wii U, nur weil ihn darauf exakt fünf Spiele interessieren.


----------



## linktheminstrel (22. September 2016)

recht hat er! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuZ24VBrbO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. September 2016)

ShadowDoom schrieb:


> Zu welcher "Gattung" gehöre ich dann? Habe mir im Juni einen neuen Gaming Rechner zusammen gebaut und mir vor kurzem die PS4 Pro vorbestellt.


In dem Fall bist du ein Panda. Da Pandas schwarz-weiß sind, sind sie die neutrale Mitte und können daher nicht rassistisch sein.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2016)

ShadowDoom schrieb:


> Zu welcher "Gattung" gehöre ich dann? Habe mir im Juni einen neuen Gaming Rechner zusammen gebaut und mir vor kurzem die PS4 Pro vorbestellt.



Da fällt mir nur das hier ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kidou1304 (22. September 2016)

PC_Masterrace..ende...


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Es macht aber schon Spaß, die "Herrenrasse" (sie nennt sich ja selber so) etwas aufzuziehen. Tausende von Euros für Hardware rausblasen, dann aber bei einem Preis von 20 Euro für ein Spiel "erstmal noch auf einen Sale warten", da könnte ich mich jedesmal beömmeln ...


Welche "tausende von Euro"? Ich rüste zB schon länger ~alle 5 Jahre mal den Motor "CPU+Graka+ MoBo+RAM" für ~400 Euro auf. Zwischen durch mal ne Festplatte, wenn die alte zu klein geworden ist oä aber im Großen und Ganzen bleibt es bei dem Budget.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Welche "tausende von Euro"? Ich rüste zB schon länger ~alle 5 Jahre mal den Motor "CPU+Graka+ MoBo+RAM" für ~400 Euro auf. Zwischen durch mal ne Festplatte, wenn die alte zu klein geworden ist oä aber im Großen und Ganzen bleibt es bei dem Budget.



Jetzt *untertreibst *Du aber stark. Welche CPU/MoBo/RAM-Combo PLUS Grafikkarte kriegst Du denn für 400€? 

Ich würde sagen; 500€ plus als untere Grenze ist da realistischer, willst Du einigermaßen "Highend", dann bist Du bei den genannten Komponenten schon recht schnell 1000€ los...


----------



## Spiritogre (22. September 2016)

Kommt beim PC halt ganz auf die Ansprüche an und welche Games man zockt. Fakt ist nun einmal, man kann schon mit einer alten gebrauchten 100 Euro Komplettkiste loslegen aber auch über 5000 ausgeben für Triple SLI mit GF1080 und drei 32 Zoll 4k Monitoren ... 

Ich rechne beim PC zugegeben auch primär die Grafikkarte für das Gaming, den Rest hätte ich mehr oder minder eh. Und dann sind das alle drei Jahre ca. 200 - 250 Euro Gaming-Kosten für Hardware am PC.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (22. September 2016)

Ein System steht und fällt für mich (auch) mit den Exklusivtiteln. Es gibt relativ wenige Spiele, die "epochal" bedeutend sind. Die irgend wie von Anfang bis Ende fast perfekt unterhalten, kein Abklatsch sind und deren Name auch in 10 Jahren noch bekannt ist.
Gerade, wenn man nur wenig Zeit zum Zocken hat, aber darauf Wert legt, diese Zeit qualitativ maximal zu nutzen, kann es eine Philosophie sein, sich auf diese wenigen, "perfekten" Spiele zu fokussieren.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. September 2016)

Ist ja lustig, dass er nur die PCler anklagt. Dass sich die Konsolenfraktion gegenseitig mitunter auch innig hassen, ist ihm wohl noch nicht aufgefallen. Es ist doch so:

Die Masterrace-PCler hassen alle Konsolen.
Die Xbox Fanboys hassen die Playstation und vice versa.
Xbox und Playstation Fanboys machen sich gemeinsam über Nintendo und WiiU lustig.

usw.

Über irgendwas müssen sich die modernen 12-Jährigen Gamer ja auch identifizieren können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2016)

Natürlich! Wir stecken die Konsoleros immer in Konsolenheime und schieben sie nachher ab. Und dann erst die ganzen Diskussionen darüber, ob das Tragen von Gamepads verboten werden soll.
Da trumpelt es gewaltig, einige scheuern sich die Hirne wund und manche werden Roth.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (22. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nicht jeder ist so verrückt wie ich und kauft sich für 250 Euro eine Wii U, nur weil ihn darauf exakt fünf Spiele interessieren.



Wobei 5 Spiele sind doch schon was, soviele interessante haben Sony und Microsoft nicht einmal zusammen


----------



## hypsi (22. September 2016)

wer ist der typ? noch nie gehört


----------



## Theojin (22. September 2016)

Wenn ich mir jedes Jahr mein gemoddetes und aufgebohrtes FIFA anschaue, welches mittlerweile die 70 GB Datengrenze überschritten hat, und wo selbst in der 4. englischen Liga etliche Spieler mit Originalgesicht rumrennen, oder dutzende Mods für Skyrim ausprobiere, oder für Witcher3, oder für GTA:5´, oder für "..." , dann reicht mir das schon als Grund aus, warum ich jederzeit einen PC vorziehen würde. Selbst wenn der das 4-5 fache einer Konsole kostet.
Nebenher mag ich es einfach auch, all die kleinen Frickelproblemchen an meinem Rechner, so selten sie auch auftreten, zu suchen und zu beheben.

Wenn ich mal bequem zocken will, schnapp ich mir meinen Gaming Laptop und hau mich mit dem auf die Couch, aufn Balkon, auf ne Parkbank, ins Auto, oder sonstwohin.

Aber ein Rassist und eingebildeter Idiot bin ich selbstverständlich trotzdem, sonst würde ich ja nicht ins stringente Weltbild dieses "ANALysten" passen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. September 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Wobei 5 Spiele sind doch schon was, soviele interessante haben Sony und Microsoft nicht einmal zusammen


Bei mir ist das auch ähnlich. Hab doppelt soviel wiiu wie PS4 Spiele. Aber das ist wohl auch der Tatsache geschuldet, dass es viele PS4-Titel auch für PC gibt. Und da zieh ich eben doch meistens den Rechenknecht vor. Ausnahmen wie Arkham Knight gibt es natürlich.


----------



## batesvsronin (22. September 2016)

also die offizielle PC-Masterrace betont doch immer wieder dass sie sich nicht wirklich lustig machen, sondern eher bekehren wollen, Vorteile aufzeigen und die wirren Behaptungen der Konsoleros mit Argumenten entkräften... 

und lustig über die PS4 Pro macht man sich, weil außer 4K bisher nichts angekündigt wurde... was bedeutet wenn man mehr als 30 fps möchte, muss man weiterhin PC spielen...


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Jetzt *untertreibst *Du aber stark. Welche CPU/MoBo/RAM-Combo PLUS Grafikkarte kriegst Du denn für 400€?


 Also, wenn man Gehäuse, Netzteil und Laufwerke schon hat:

AMD FX 8320E => 125€. 
Board => 50€
8GB RAM => 35€
RX 470 => 200€


Das ist zwar kein "HighEnd", aber reicht für alles auf maximalen Details für gute 400€. Die RX 470 ist ja so stark wie eine GTX 970. Und für 60€ mehr hat man nen core i5-4460.



@Topic: das ist echt lustig: "Die <PersonengruppeX> sind Rassisten!".... sagte der Rassist...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (22. September 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das auch ähnlich. Hab doppelt soviel wiiu wie PS4 Spiele. Aber das ist wohl auch der Tatsache geschuldet, dass es viele PS4-Titel auch für PC gibt. Und da zieh ich eben doch meistens den Rechenknecht vor. Ausnahmen wie Arkham Knight gibt es natürlich.



Ich scheue mich bei der Wii U irgendwie immer noch. Jedesmal, wenn ich überlege, verschreckt mich dieses Monstrum von Controller. Ist wahrscheinlich Blödsinn, aber ich werd nicht warm damit.

Aber bei mir sieht es sonst ähnlich aus, ich spiele momentan mehr auf dem PC. Auf der Xbox waren im Prinzip nur Sunset Overdrive, Halo 5, Gears of War, DR und die Forzas interessant und auf der PS4 eigentlich nur Until Dawn. Bloodborne ist mir einfach zuviel Gefarme/Trial&Error und Uncharted zuviel Gehopse und zu wenig Gameplay. Zukünftig sehe ich für mich auch nur Detroit + Days Gone auf der PS4 bzw. Sea of Thieves + DR4 + We Happy Few auf der One als reizvolle Titel. Meine Konsolen Hoffnungen ruhen nach wie vor auf der NX, wobei ich fürchte, es wird zu Handheld lastig. Das ist nicht so meins. Ich sehe es schon kommen, dass der Nintendo Classic Mini meine meistbespielte Konsole in diesem Jahrzehnt wird


----------



## vintatsh (22. September 2016)

PC oder Konsole? Ich hab beides 
... wobei ich auch gut mit nur Konsole oder PC leben könnte. Dieser Fanboy-Schwachsinn, egal ob PC-Konsole, Xbox-Playstation, Android-iOS, Windows-macOS... hat null Substanz. Jeder soll für sich selbst entscheiden was ihm beim Gaming wichtig ist, soll froh sein dass wir die Wahl haben, sich die Konzerne gegenseitig kloppen und die Technik am Ende dadurch nur weiter vorangetrieben wird.


----------



## Pherim (22. September 2016)

Ok, also wie ich das sehe wurde PC gegen Konsolen erst wirklich zum Problem, als damit begonnen wurde, Spiele auf beiden Plattformen (beziehungsweise allen drei, wenn man XBox und PlayStation nochmal einzeln zählt) zu veröffentlichen, was für die PC-Spieler weitgehend zum Nachteil gereichte, schließlich leben wir nicht umsonst in Zeiten halbgarer Konsolenports und jahrelanger technischer Stagnation dank immer länger werdenden Konsolengenerationen. Das ist für mich persönlich der Hauptgrund für meine Abneigung gegenüber Konsolen, ein anderer, dass ich schon immer eher PC-typischen Genres (Strategie, Rollenspiel, Shooter) zugeneigt war und nie die Notwendigkeit für eine Konsole sah. Aus diesem Grund kann ich bis heute auch nicht mit einem Controller umgehen, habe aber auch nicht wirklich vor, das noch nachzuholen. Alles, was ich bisher spielen wollte, ging genauso gut mit Maus und Tastatur, mal abgesehen von Freespace, wofür ich einen Joystick verwende.

Ich sehe durchaus, dass sowohl Konsolen wie auch PCs ihre jeweiligen Vorteile haben, und für mich überwiegen die des PCs eben eindeutig. Aber pauschal zu sagen, PC-Gaming sei inhärent "besser" als Konsolen-Gaming halte ich für Blödsinn. Wie gesagt, beide eignen sich meiner Meinung nach unterschiedlich gut für bestimmte Arten von Spielen, und solange jeder auf seiner Plattform Spaß hat, soll er doch spielen, wie er möchte.

Das eingangs genannte Problem der schlechten Ports und technischen Stagnation hat damit ja auch wenig zu tun. Anstatt dass sich die Spieler beschimpfen sollten lieber die Publisher sicherstellen, dass die Stärken jeder Plattform auch gebührend genutzt werden. Aber natürlich ist mir auch klar, dass die Entwicklung reiner PC-Spiels, das das Leistungspotential aktueller Hardware voll ausnutzen, viel zu teuer wäre dafür, dass das meiste Geld auf Konsolen gemacht wird (Star Citizen mal außen vor gelassen, obwohl es bei näherer Betrachtung meinen Punkt eigentlich bestätigt). Große AAA-Titel können sich eben nicht erlauben, nur auf einer Plattform zu erscheinen. Also bitte, dann wenigstens weitgehend bugfreie und ordentlich optimierte PC-Fassungen.

Dass jetzt stärkere Neuauflagen der aktuellen Konsolengeneration erscheinen, ist insofern eigentlich eine gute Sache für PC-Spieler, da die technischen Möglichkeiten für die Spieleentwickler dadurch wieder etwas angehoben werden, was sich eben (zumindest theoretisch) auch in technischem Fortschritt bei PC-Spielen niederschlagen sollte. Die extrem lange vorherige Generation hat da schließlich über etliche Jahre nur wenig Spielraum erlaubt. Natürlich wird sich das wie immer wohl hauptsächlich in grafischer Hinsicht auswirken, was für mich jetzt nicht so der ausschlaggebende Punkt ist. Aber man bedenke, dass die Spieler auch in der aktuellen Generation immer noch mal grafische Verbesserungen erwarten, was unter Umständen bedeutet, dass Kapazitäten für andere Spielaspekte fehlen. Ein Beispiel wäre Skyrim, welches für die gleichen Konsolen erschienen ist wie das fünf Jahre ältere Oblivion, und durchaus etwas besser aussieht (auf PC aber dennoch zum Teil mächtig angestaubt aussah), aber abgesehen davon kaum nennenswerte Fortschritte, und zum Teil vielleicht sogar Rückschritte gemacht hat. Ein rein für PC entwickeltes Elder Scrolls hätte im Jahr 2011 bereits ganz anders aussehen und auch in anderer Hinsicht (Lebendigkeit der Welt, AI, etc.) viel weiter sein können. würde ich vermuten. Was natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass es auch zwingend so passiert wäre und dadurch ein besseres Spiel entstanden wäre. Ich glaube aber durchaus, dass die technischen Einschränkungen der jeweils aktuellen Konsolen vor allem gegen Ende einer Generation Entwickler zu Kompromissen veranlassen können, die bei reinen PC-Spielen so nicht nötig gewesen wären.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. September 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Wobei 5 Spiele sind doch schon was, soviele interessante haben Sony und Microsoft nicht einmal zusammen


Wobei ich bisher nur vier davon habe, weil Project Zero 5 total überteuert ist (ab 70 Euro gebraucht wenn man Glück hat), weil Nintendo mal wieder nur eine Minimalstauflage in Europa rausgebracht hat. 

Und meine PS4 "will haben"-Liste ist doch schon etwas größer als nur vier Spiele, allerdings warte ich da immer noch mit der Konsole, aber irgendwann wird sie wohl noch kommen für (aktuell):

Final Fantasy XV (warte ich ggf. auch auf die PC Version)
Uncharted IV
Bloodborne (ist kein Pflichttitel aber nett wenn mal günstig um 10 Euro zu kriegen dann)
Until Dawn
Persona 5 (je nachdem wie die PS3 Fassung ausfällt ginge notfalls auch die aber Persona ist absoluter Pflichttitel)
Deception IV – Knightmare Princess (auch hier, ggf. reicht die alte PS3 Version)
Omega Quintet
Horizon: Zero Dawn
Nights of Azure
Nights of Azure 2
Star Ocean 5
Black Rose Valkyrie
Fate/Extella

Das ist also schon einiges.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. September 2016)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> die offizielle PC-Masterrace


Ach DIE Masterrace meinst du...


----------



## USA911 (22. September 2016)

Das ist ein "Voll Pfosten", mit nem PR-Auftritt. Wer noch eine CPU mit 1-4 Kernen hat, spielt dann Indie-Titel wie "Don´t Starve" oder andere Spiele die nicht "aktuell" bzw. mehr Rechenleistung brauchen, weswegen die sich auch keine Playstation kaufen, da ihnen anscheinend das was läuft, reicht. -> Falscher Kundenkreis für Sony. Denn wenn dann hätten die schon länger ihren Rechner aufgerüstet oder besitzen gar eine Konsole, denn wer gibt bei Steam an, was er alles an Elektrogeräte sein Eigen nennt.

Alleine das zeigt schon, was der Typ bezwecken will...


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig, dass er nur die PCler anklagt. Dass sich die Konsolenfraktion gegenseitig mitunter auch innig hassen, ist ihm wohl noch nicht aufgefallen. Es ist doch so:
> 
> Die Masterrace-PCler hassen alle Konsolen.
> Die Xbox Fanboys hassen die Playstation und vice versa.
> ...


Ich bin in allen Lagern unterwegs. Und ich lese häufiger Kommentare im Social Network, hier und anderen Foren. 
Und meine Erfahrung ist tatsächlich die, dass PC'ler eher ein elitäres Verhalten an den Tag legen, als Konsolenspieler. Würde ich übertreiben, würde ich es tatsächlich mit Rassismus gleichsetzen. Immerhin liest man auch hier oft genug von "Dummen Konsoleros" usw. usw. 

Natürlich hast du Recht mit dem, was du sagst. Keine Frage. Aber der PC'ler ist in der Regel eher dabei, als andere. Und die spalten sich ja noch in AMD- und nVidia-Lager.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. September 2016)

Naja, elitäres Verhalten und Rassismus sind schon zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. Das alles grenzt schon an Verharmlosung von echtem Rassismus, da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig...


----------



## HotteMc (22. September 2016)

Da ich Konsolen und PC Gamer bin, fühle ich mich von diesem Selbsternannten Anal(y)sten nicht angesrpochen.


----------



## belakor602 (22. September 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bezogen auf manche (möchtegern-) hardcore-pc-user hat er zweifelsfrei recht.
> die fassen eine konsole mit der kneifzange nicht an, nur weil es eine konsole ist.
> was aber natürlich auch ihr gutes recht ist. nervig ist ja nur das ganze überlegenheitsgetue, das leider auch hier so mancher an den tag legt.
> es geht nur um spiele, nicht vergessen.



Naja ich habe eine Ps4 und Wii U auch, trotzdem mache ich beim Überlegensheitsgetue mit. Erstens weill die Konsolen meinen Anforderungen einfach nicht gerecht werden (zu geschlossen, keine Optionen), zweitens und das ist der Hauptgrund, weil es einfach Spaß macht Leute zu hänseln, necken und zu ärgern.

Also ich muss den Herr Pachter schon Recht geben: Pc gamer isnd, eingebildete Idioten und rassistische - das möchte ich hinzufügen - Arschlöcher! Und es tut mir kein bisschen Leid


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Wobei 5 Spiele sind doch schon was, soviele interessante haben Sony und Microsoft nicht einmal zusammen



das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln 



batesvsronin schrieb:


> also die offizielle PC-Masterrace betont doch immer wieder dass sie sich nicht wirklich lustig machen, sondern eher *bekehren wollen*



der war gut  haste noch nen Witz auf Lager

für diese selbsternannte "Master-Race" hab ich eh nur ein müdes Lächeln übrig



vintatsh schrieb:


> PC oder Konsole? Ich hab beides



so sieht die wahre Master-Race Elite aus  am besten natürlich PC und Konsole*n*


----------



## Scholdarr (22. September 2016)

Ich hab  einen PC, ein Smartphone und einen  uralten Gameboy zum Zocken.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. September 2016)

Ich hab hier auch noch ein Schachbrett rumliegen.... oh und RISIKO... Und Pokerkarten.... ich bin ein Game Hipster... ich spiele analog.


----------



## daLexi (22. September 2016)

Am Ende des Artikels fehlt nur noch der Spruch: "...und oh, komme ich jetzt ins Fernsehen?" [emoji38]

Also ehrlich, den Typen kann man doch gar nicht ernst nehmen.

Bin ich nun ein Rassist?


----------



## Batze (22. September 2016)

Auf Gamestar  ist gerade eine Gegendarstellung von ihm erschienen.



> Ich habe mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit gesagt, dass die PS4 Pro keine PC-Spieler ansprechen dürfte, da die GPU eher nicht den typischen Anforderungen von PC-Spielern entspricht. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich gesagt habe, dass PC-Spieler sich gerne abschotten.
> 
> Als ich nach dem »abschotten« befragt wurde, habe ich denke ich folgendermaßen den Punkt ausgeführt: »Wie bei Religion, der Hautfarbe oder bei der politischen Einstellung neigen PC-Spieler dazu, sich eher mit ähnlich denkenden Menschen abzugeben«. Ich habe mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit »wie Rassisten« gesagt, als ich den Punkt weiter ausführen sollte, was unmissverständlich ein Scherz war, wenn auch ein unangemessener.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch noch ein Schachbrett rumliegen.... oh und RISIKO... Und Pokerkarten.... ich bin ein Game Hipster... ich spiele analog.


 nee, Gamehipster würden extra in eine Gegend mit Free-WLAN gehen und dann in einem Liegestuhl lümmelnd mit ner Latte (also Macchiato) in der Hand per übers Smartphone gesteuerter Drohne Schachfiguren aus handgemachten Tonfiguren auf einem Schachbrett (aus Hanfgarn genäht) im Maßstab 5:1 bewegen...    und der Gegner ist wiederum online übers Handy des Hipsters verbunden, damit er seine Züge steuern kann, und sitzt in Asien an einem Strand, vollgepumpt mit ecstasy auf ner Moonshine-Rave-Party...


----------



## martinsan (22. September 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Auf Gamestar  ist gerade eine Gegendarstellung von ihm erschienen.






> Ich habe mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit gesagt, dass die PS4 Pro keine PC-Spieler ansprechen dürfte, da die GPU eher nicht den typischen Anforderungen von PC-Spielern entspricht. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich gesagt habe, dass PC-Spieler sich gerne abschotten.





> Als ich nach dem »abschotten« befragt wurde, habe ich denke ich folgendermaßen den Punkt ausgeführt: »Wie bei Religion, der Hautfarbe oder bei der politischen Einstellung neigen PC-Spieler dazu, sich eher mit ähnlich denkenden Menschen abzugeben«. Ich habe mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit »wie Rassisten« gesagt, als ich den Punkt weiter ausführen sollte, was unmissverständlich ein Scherz war, wenn auch ein unangemessener.
> 
> Bei einer Sache bin ich mir sicher: Ich habe meinen Lebtag noch nicht das Wort »Schwachkopf« _[brit. english: twit, Anmerkung der Redaktion] verwendet. Der Reporter war glaube ich Brite und hat mich wahrscheinlich falsch verstanden. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich gesagt habe, dass PC-Spieler arrogant sind. Genauso übrigens wie PS Fanboys und Xbots.
> 
> [...] Ich habe tausende Interviews gegeben und hunderte Videoblogs veröffentlicht, ohne mein wahres Ich zu zeigen (Spaß) und ich halte PC-Spieler nicht für »bedauernswert«, anders als es dieser Artikel dargestellt._


_


-->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## alu355 (23. September 2016)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Ok. Ich habe gerade herzlich gelacht. Danke dafür.
> 
> Zum Zitat meines ersten Beitrages: Du hast es anscheinend nicht verstanden. Ist nicht schlimm kann passieren. Lese ihn dir nochmal durch wenn du nicht gerade auf 180 bist weil dich jemand ein Rassist genannt hat.
> 
> ...



Nur wenn du nicht argumentieren bzw. gegen-argumentieren willst, brauchst du nicht antworten, denn keine Antwort bedeutet das ja schon automatisch.
Der Rest ist dann ja nur ne Auflistung von "du hast nix kapiert" ohne darauf näher einzugehen.
Das ist sehr einfach, dementsprechend:  
Du blickt ja gar nix und liegst in allem was du schreibst falsch, du weißt ja nicht mal was du selber schreibst und ich habe Recht. 
Ach und ich bin immer so und nein, noch brauch ich keine Herztabletten. 
Tee ist ganz schlecht, der schmeckt mir so schlecht, der bringt mich schon wieder auf 180...dann eher ein warmer Kakao für den Buben.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. September 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Auf Gamestar  ist gerade eine Gegendarstellung von ihm erschienen.



Xbots hab ich auch noch nie gehört, muss ich mir merken das Wort, hat was


----------



## Frullo (23. September 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Auf Gamestar  ist gerade eine Gegendarstellung von ihm erschienen.



Womit wir wieder mal bei der Rolle von Spielewebsites im allgemeinen und PC Games insbesondere als Resonanzkammer wären. 

Oder auch:

Klicks generiert = Mission accomplished!


----------



## MichaelBonke (23. September 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder mal bei der Rolle von Spielewebsites im allgemeinen und PC Games insbesondere als Resonanzkammer wären.
> 
> Oder auch:
> 
> Klicks generiert = Mission accomplished!



Danke für die Blumen! 
Aber hör dir vielleicht zunächst mal das an, bevor du Kritik übst: 
http://www.gamertics.com/content/images/2016/09/DailyStar&Pachter.mp3


----------



## Tori1 (23. September 2016)

Alle Menschen sind Idioten und Rassisten von daher ist es keine Beleidigung sondern eine Darlegung von Tatsachen...

Und das wir Kunden wohl am besten wissen was uns Spass und wie das Produkt auszusehen hat dürfte wohl auch keine Frage sein.

Im Gegensatz zum Handwerksberuf können Spielehersteller ihre Kundentrends praktisch auf Foren nachlesen was hier wohl noch immer ungenutztes Potenzial darstellt.


----------



## weenschen (23. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zusammenhänge zu verstehen ist nicht so deine Stärke, oder?
> 
> Kinder- und Jugendliche haben z.B. oft nicht das Geld. Und, für viele ist Spielen nur ein Hobby für zwischendurch mal, sie sind nicht bereit da viel zu investieren. Der Durchschnitt der verkauften Spiele auf Konsole liegt immer so bei ca. zehn Games rum. Ich selbst kenne sehr viele Leute, die nur ein bis drei Spiele haben und zocken, die sich z.B. jedes Jahr nur das neue Fifa oder Call of Duty kaufen und sonst nichts weiter. Für die lohnt sich der PC dann schlicht auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich kann da keine Zusammenhänge erkennen. Vielleicht kannst Du für mich da noch welche konstruieren?

Du schreibst das "reine Konsoleros neidisch auf PC Spieler sind, da sie sich keinen PC leisten können". Du nennst gar keine Menge. Zuerst mal ist eine Behauptung, die Du gar nicht belegen kannst - und jetzt relativierst Du Dich selbst und schreibst nur noch was von "Kindern und Jugendlichen". 

Um das Ganze abzuschliessen:
Ich selbst kaufe mir im Jahr vielleicht 3 Spiele für die One. Ansonsten spiele ich häufig die Gratis Titel (oder sehr stark reduzierte) via Gold. Trotzdem habe ich einen PC und spiele auch hier. Sollte es so sein das Du Recht hast, dann kann ich jedem Konsolero nur sagen: Auf der Konsole spielen macht mir persönlich mehr Spass. PC ist überbewertet. Und glaub mir, es besteht ein Unterschied zwischen: "sich etwas leisten zu können oder sich etwas leisten zu wollen. Letzteres dürfte häufiger das von Dir angesprochene Phänomen sein. Der von Dir eingeworfene "Neid", wird wohl in den wenigsten Fällen zutreffen, wenn wir nicht gerade über 10 bis 12 Jährige referieren wollen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (23. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich hab  einen PC, ein Smartphone und einen  uralten Gameboy zum Zocken.



Und ich hab als Konsolero sogar einen Steam-Titel, nämlich "Ori and the Blind Forest". Außerdem als PC-DVD "Edna bricht aus" und "Harveys neue Augen". Da kommt mein Luxus-2D-Notebook noch ganz gut mit.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, elitäres Verhalten und Rassismus sind schon zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. Das alles grenzt schon an Verharmlosung von echtem Rassismus, da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig...



Richtig, wobei "Rassismus" heute ohnehin inflationär gebraucht wird und damit das echte Problem bagatellisiert.


----------



## TheSinner (23. September 2016)

Aha. So'n Typ von dem ich nie gehört hab drischt Phrasen die mir am Arsch vorbeigehen. Na sowas. Jetzt fühl ich mich total <enter value>.

Ich bin kein Fan von Konsolen aus mehreren ganz einfachen Gründen:

fehlende Mods, fehlende Steam Sales, eher geeignet für Zusammen-vorm-Fernseher zocken (solch ein Gerät existiert in unserem Haushalt lange nicht meh weil total irrelevant geworden), nur marginaler Preisvorteil gegenüber PC, Genres und Titel die mich sehr ansprechen werden selten umgesetzt und wenn dann katastrophal schlecht.

Warum also sollte ich mir sowas anschaffen? Genau. Gar nicht.

Ich besäße dann eine Konsole, wenn Modsupport gegeben wäre und ich viel mit Freunden daheim vor dem Fernseher zocken wollen würde, will ich aber nicht (und geht auch gar nicht da viele Freunde hunderte km entfernt wohnen).

Der Preisvorteil von Konsolen ist mMn geringfügig. In meinen Rechner habe ich ca. 700 Euro investiert vor 2 Jahren und er wird noch für mindestens weitere 3 Jahre in der Lage sein Titel in hohen bis sehr hohen Settings zu spielen (derzeit immer noch ultra in allen Titeln die ich so besitze). Das bedeutet also ich habe 700 Euro für mindestens 5 Jahre ausgegeben bzw. 6 Jahre da ich meist zu faul bin zu upgraden und dann halt hohe Settings mit kleineren Einschnitten (Schatten etc.) in Kauf nehme.

Vergleiche ich Konsolengenerationen damit, erschien zuletzt die PS3 vs. PS4 mit 7 Jahren Differenz, die PS 3 für 500 Euro, die PS 4 für 400 Euro und nun ja noch eine "Zwischengeneration" womit das Argument sowieso total hinfällig würde - und das dann für gleichbleibende Settings die ich nicht selbst tweaken kann, ohne Modsupport etc. pp.? Nee, danke, da ist die Differenz wirklich nicht groß genug als dass es mich motivieren würde angesichts all der oben angeführten subjektiven Nachteile.

Diesen ganzen Firlefanz von PC vs. Konsolen find ich allerdings absolut hirnrissig, aber bitte - Menschen brauchen immer was zum lamentieren, zum hassen, zum echauffieren. 

Können sie gern machen und ich bleib dann halt in meiner Höhle. Wenigstens kann ich mir die so gestalten wie ich will


----------



## Spiritogre (23. September 2016)

weenschen schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann da keine Zusammenhänge erkennen. Vielleicht kannst Du für mich da noch welche konstruieren?
> 
> Du schreibst das "reine Konsoleros neidisch auf PC Spieler sind, da sie sich keinen PC leisten können". Du nennst gar keine Menge. Zuerst mal ist eine Behauptung, die Du gar nicht belegen kannst - und jetzt relativierst Du Dich selbst und schreibst nur noch was von "Kindern und Jugendlichen".


Ist doch soooo einfach, diejenigen, die sich keinen PC leisten können oder wollen schielen neidisch auf die PC Gamer, wenn sie die Grafik und weiteren Möglichkeiten dort sehen.



> Um das Ganze abzuschliessen:
> Ich selbst kaufe mir im Jahr vielleicht 3 Spiele für die One. Ansonsten spiele ich häufig die Gratis Titel (oder sehr stark reduzierte) via Gold. Trotzdem habe ich einen PC und spiele auch hier. Sollte es so sein das Du Recht hast, dann kann ich jedem Konsolero nur sagen: Auf der Konsole spielen macht mir persönlich mehr Spass. PC ist überbewertet. Und glaub mir, es besteht ein Unterschied zwischen: "sich etwas leisten zu können oder sich etwas leisten zu wollen. Letzteres dürfte häufiger das von Dir angesprochene Phänomen sein. Der von Dir eingeworfene "Neid", wird wohl in den wenigsten Fällen zutreffen, wenn wir nicht gerade über 10 bis 12 Jährige referieren wollen.



Schön für dich. Ich kaufe übrigens weitaus mehr Konsolenspiele als du und spiele dennoch lieber am PC. Und nun? 
In den Foren sind übrigens hauptsächlich Jugendliche unterwegs, und die sind es dann auch häufig, die dann diese Neiddebatte führen.
Und über das leisten können und leisten wollen hatte ich mich schon ausgelassen.


----------



## Frullo (23. September 2016)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!
> Aber hör dir vielleicht zunächst mal das an, bevor du Kritik übst:
> http://www.gamertics.com/content/images/2016/09/DailyStar&Pachter.mp3



Ist keine Kritik, sondern eine simple Feststellung. Wurde doch in den Foren schon öfter geschrieben: Ihr seid kein Wohltätigkeitsverein, Gehälter wollen gezahlt werden. 

Oder nochmals anders ausgedrückt: Es gibt die Soap Opera, es gibt die Space Opera - und das hier läuft dann halt unter dem Thema Gaming Opera!  Und Gaming Opera gehört nun mal zu PC Games dazu wie Butter zu Brot


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2016)

wie sagte ein schlauer franzose mal? à chacun son goût.
sollten wir vielleicht alle beherzigen. nicht nur, was dieses kindergarten-thema anbetrifft.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Xbots hab ich auch noch nie gehört, muss ich mir merken das Wort, hat was


Der ist aber sehr alt, Boner ist noch eine geläufige Bezeichnung für Xbox Spieler. Die wiederum nennen die PS Spieler Sony Ponies und die andere Konsole gerne Paystation oder haben Spitznamen für deren Netzwerk (Playstation Notwork) oder machen sich über die Slogans lustig "This is for the payers" oder "greatness awaits".
Nintendo Spieler werden gerne Nintendrones genannt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, elitäres Verhalten und Rassismus sind schon zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. Das alles grenzt schon an Verharmlosung von echtem Rassismus, da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig...


Ich verharmlose nichts, keine Sorge.  Vielmehr dramatisiere ich all das vlt. zu sehr.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (23. September 2016)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!
> Aber hör dir vielleicht zunächst mal das an, bevor du Kritik übst:
> http://www.gamertics.com/content/images/2016/09/DailyStar&Pachter.mp3



Well BUUUUUSTED !!  

Das Menschen immer wieder vergessen, dass Interviews nur seltenst nach dem "Hörensagen" gemacht werden^^


----------



## Worrel (24. September 2016)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> Naja wer Games wie Bloodborne, Uncharted usw nicht zockt einfach nur aus dummen Vorurteilen heraus, ist definitiv ein Idiot. Aber man kann ja davon ausgehen, dass vielen einfach ein System reicht oder nicht das Geld haben für alle Systeme, mit dem Kauf einer Konsole ist es ja nicht getan.


Und was ist mit denen, die sich sagen: Ich hab schon ein Gerät zum Videospiele zocken - den PC - wozu brauche ich da noch ein zweites?  Ach, "weil's da Exklusivtitel gibt"? Herzlichen Glückwunsch, auf diese billige Marketing Masche reingefallen zu sein. 
Ich hab jedenfalls noch genug halb- und ungespielte Spiele auf dem PC, da brauch ich nicht eine noch größere ToDo Liste. 




Spassbremse schrieb:


> Jetzt *untertreibst *Du aber stark. Welche CPU/MoBo/RAM-Combo PLUS Grafikkarte kriegst Du denn für 400€?
> 
> Ich würde sagen; 500€ plus als untere Grenze ist da realistischer, willst Du einigermaßen "Highend", dann bist Du bei den genannten Komponenten schon recht schnell 1000€ los...


Wie ich schrob: alle 5 Jahre. Und da alles teurer wird, könnte das inzwischen durchaus auf 500€ angewachsen sein. Mein letztes Upgrade war in etwa:
100€ CPU
75€ MoBo
200€ GraKa
40€ RAM

Also ~415€



McDrake schrieb:


> Es gibt viele, die sich keinen PC leisten wollen um zu spielen.
> Konsolen sind halt praktuscheund man muss sich nicht mit all den technieschen Dtails befassen.


Einen ordentlichen Gaming PC bekommst du bei deinem Fachhändler komplett zusammengebaut und fertig konfiguriert.
Einmal fertig konfiguriert brauchst du exakt Null technische Details für das Benutzen. 
Updates passieren genauso im Hintergrund wie bei einer Konsole und das betrifft Programme wie Virenscanner und Spiele ebenso wie Betriebssystem Updates (wenn man das eben so einstellt).

Und mit einem PC kann man eben *nicht nur *spielen, Filme und Internet gucken. sondern außerdem noch unzählige kreative und praktische Tätigkeiten ausführen.


----------

